# Detailers in Northern Ireland.



## fjrden

Anyone recommend a good detailer in the County Down area. Thanks in advance.

Denis.

Sent from my K107 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

fjrden said:


> Anyone recommend a good detailer in the County Down area. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Denis.
> 
> Sent from my K107 using Tapatalk


Hi Denis

Depending what end of County Down you're in, have a look at Orchard County Detailing in Tandragee (ok - Co Armagh but close enough and worth going to!)

Two very, very capable and professional outfits. Have a look at their work on-line. Outstanding.

Good luck.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer

He'd only called me an hour before I saw the thread - how can you forget about him !!

He's going strongly with the RG 9H Ceramic there, so the OP may like to consider having him apply this.


----------



## Cookies

Dony said:


> Has anyone used (or know of)in Portadown. I've seen some of their Facebook posts and they seem to be good, but don't know anyone who has used them.


I haven't any experience of that outfit. See if you can speak to past customers to get their thoughts.

What are you looking done?

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dony

Cookies said:


> I haven't any experience of that outfit. See if you can speak to past customers to get their thoughts.
> 
> What are you looking done?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Someone has scuffed my passenger door and I'm hoping it will polish out. I don't have a machine polisher of my own.

EDIT: Got the marks out myself using a clay mitt. They came straight off without leaving any marks.


----------

